# Anybody have two beds pushed together?



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

We currently have a queen and a king pushed together (our ds is quite the bed hog).

Anyway, how in the world do you make the beds? I'm such a neat freak that I can't stand to see the sheets and comforters in such a mess.

Unless anybody can give me a better idea, I'm just going to chuck the comforters and use blankets that I can fold up in the morning.

lisa


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

:LOL

I am SOOO glad to see that we aren't the only ones with a room full of beds. We have two queen beds pushed together. Between those and two dressers, there is hardly any space to walk!

I wish I had an answer for you, but we're in the same boat. Of course it doesn't help that we have to change the sheets every other night for whatever reason.







:

okay, now that I think about it, I suppose it might not be too hard to buy some nice fabric and sew a few yards together to make something to just throw over both the beds and take off at night. Or maybe two identical nice flat sheets and do the same thing with sewing them together. They'd already have nice hems all around the outsides...that might make it worth the extra cost, just to have to do one straight stitch down the middle and be done with it








I'll have to look in to it hehehe


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

We have a queen and a twin pushed together and I think I have done a fairly good job of making it look as nice as possible. I hate having a hodge podge of mismatched blankets. I have tried really hard to make the bedding coordinated and I think I have been pretty successful. A friend was over the other day and thought it was one huge bed!

We have matching sheets on the both bed (off white) and dark blue dust ruffles on both beds (I would rather have the beds on the floor, but they are up on box springs and bed frames and we have only had a few kid-fell-out of bed situations...), dark blue pillow cases, one king sized off white comforter, two matching twin blankets both covered with sage green duvet covers.

I think it looks pretty decent. Too bad we hardly ever make the beds, but at least all the bedding looks nice in a big coordinated heap.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

We have a queen and twin mattress pushed together on the floor. They have matching sheets with eautiful leaf print s and matching comforters. We have only one set- so I have to start laundry in the morning to get them dry for night. I just toss them up in the morning over everything and it looks pretty tidy. The edges cover the mattresses to the floor.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

When we had our queen and twin futons together, I had sheets of the same color on the beds, but they didn't match. Dd's was blue winnie the pooh and ours were just blue and white stripes. I hardly ever bother to make the bed. We each have our own blanket and those I fold and put at the foot of each person's bed or place on the bed. Pillows at the top. I save the fancy bedspread for when we have company. Saves us work and doesn't look like a decorating magazine, but it's neat and tidy.

Darshani


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Somebody once posted a method for putting two beds together seamlessly....anyone remember???


----------

